# bald patch on nose



## Dallyo (Jan 27, 2018)

hi, just wondering if anyone's come across this. our boy has a bald area around the end of his muzzle. he had some small bald spots, now the area is getting bigger. it's not irritating him, doesn't look sore, not raised, just bald 🤔 I'll try to attach a photo.


----------



## Kedves (Nov 18, 2019)

I would venture a guess it is some sort of skin infection. Our V had one in the same spot, except much worse as several Vets misdiagnosed it for long time before we ended up going to Dermatologist. If it is getting bigger, it would be of concern for us.


----------



## reddog301 (Jan 24, 2014)

I have a 6 year old vizsla & a 4 year old vizsla they are sister & brother from different litters & our little boy had those & he kept getting more on his ears, feet & arm pits nose area too. We got him skin punched & 2 different pathologist reviewed them & he has a autoimmune disease called Sebaceous Adenitis 2 forms my little boy has the rare form. He has been on Vitamin A 20,000 IU a day, cyclosporine 1 every other day & a powered called canine wellness omega 3 & 6 from platinum performance recommended by our vet & his coat is beautiful again. This autoimmune disease does not allow their body produce omega & Vitamin A the cyclosporine is for licking & itching. Good Luck. Have your Vizsla checked


----------



## Dallyo (Jan 27, 2018)

thankyou for your reply. I'm taking him to a dermatologist specialist Wednesday so hopefully we can get him back on track as he is looking abit bald on his nose 😏


----------

